# Cervelo Superprodigy - Repair or sell?



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

The abuse I have dished out on my Cervelo Superprodigy has finally taken its toll - I discovered a small crack on the seat-tube right at the stress relief hole at the level of the seat-tube collar. Anyhooo, I'm not so keen on holding onto this bike if the cost of a repair and re-spray is substanially equivalent to or more than the value of the bike on the market. So here is my question: should I repair and re-paint (who does this, how much should I expect to pay?) or should I sell (ballpark guesses on the ebay value of the frame -- cracked as it is). Also -- any other Superprodigy owners out there with the same cracking issue?

Thanks!


WP_20130309_005 par Philippe.crist, sur Flickr

WP_20130106_004 par Philippe.crist, sur Flickr

WP_20130107_005 par Philippe.crist, sur Flickr


----------

